
Update on Carbon Capture and Storage - jseliger
http://conversableeconomist.blogspot.com/2019/12/update-on-carbon-capture-and-storage.html
======
jajag
The article mentions Project Vesta which was discussed here previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20403570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20403570)

